# Va-Ca



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

I just wanted to say goodbye to all those I deal with on a reg baisis. I am off to Africa tomorow for a 2 week missions trip. While I am over there I will be working in an orphange with kids. play games helping fix up the place who knows, what ever they need really! I will also have time to take in Vic falls and go ona safari! ill miss you guys but ill be back! And yes the nikon D60 will be well used over there and ill post pics when I return!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow,
have an excellent time!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Really nice of u to help other people in need Cowis, have a save trip and we will c u when u come back, take looooots of pics


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

have a very safe trip and be sure to take lots of photos....


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Have fun..!! try to get some sleep on the plane! 
see you in two weeks!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks all! only a few hours till i go! still hasnt hit that i am going yet its weird!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Which country are you going to? As others have said, take lots of pics. I still look at my pics from Tanzania fondly. Crossing Lake Victoria was pretty amazing.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

ill be in Zambia. i will get to go to Vic falls so i hope to take tons of pics there and well everywere i go!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

cool, have fun and good luck Peter! I hope to see you when you get back


----------

